
Android and iOS Review Notifications in Slack - fahimk
https://reviewbot.io
======
fahimk
Initially built this service because there was no easy way to get Android app
review updates in Slack. It's been expanded to included iOS App store reviews
and email notifications are coming soon.

I'd appreciate any constructive feedback.

~~~
feefeelover15
Just tried it. Works really well. Got everything hooked up in under a minute.

~~~
fahimk
Great, glad to hear that.

